# Craigslist Uber Scam Warnings



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/res/4655870009.html

*Uber scam (All Locations) *

Uber scam (all locations)
compensation: You earn to pay for gas.
contract job internship part-time
non-profit organization telecommuting okay

People looking for work , Please do not out of desperation become a Uber Driver. Research the internet. All complaints that Uber drivers share on the internet about Uber is totally true. Lesson learned the hard way. They do not have respect for drivers. They take only rating from clients and can deactivate your account at anytime. Meanwhile, they make money off you while you pay for their app, pay for your gas and incur wear and tear on your car. They will never communicate with you as a driver. So beware. 
Remember all those crazy drunk folks at night?
Yes, They listen to these folks saying you are no good although you gave them the best ride quality. DO NOT JOIN UBER. They lie about the 4000 monthly fares. You will never earn that much
They will use you and spit you out. Its totally not worth it for drivers, but if you want to be a client, you can enjoy the app. As a driver, your account will be terminated for no reason after they have charged you enough for their app and have used you to expand their company. 
BEWARE OF UBER
Just thought I would help out folks out there and warn them.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Also in Greensboro, NC

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/trp/4656410343.html


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Also in DC

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/res/4656381860.html


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Nashville

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grp/4656323528.html


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Orlando Craigslist too...see below

* Potential Uber Drivers beware! Lies and deceit! (Orlando)*

I work for them as a driver, but not for long. Beware that they promise all through their ads that drivers are making in Orlando $1000 dollars a week, but it is one big lie! You will be lucky to make 300.00, and you will use close to 100.00 in gas to make that 300. They are lying, and probably have high turnover rates as a result. They are trying to build their business off the backs of their drivers by lying to them about how much money they can make, so they can keep a steady stream of sucker drivers. Don't believe the hype! I don't know about Lyft, but I would not doubt them being similar. Don't waste your nice car on such a low amount of compensation. Its a real joke. These companies should not be allowed to post this false information, or even to operate.
Sucks that Craigslist charges for posting in job section, because everyone should know that they are liars.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Philadelphia

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/lbg/4649391112.html


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Orlando Craigslist too...see below
> 
> * Potential Uber Drivers beware! Lies and deceit! (Orlando)*
> 
> ...


http://orlando.craigslist.org/evg/4648228496.html


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nominated for Best of Craigslist


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Just saw this

Uber ads on Craigslist would be more accurate if they read something like:

*Make a few extra bucks every week!*
You can join the 50,000 others who already have new jobs this month! (Err, freelance gig with no wages, no benefits, AND you provide your own car and buy all the gas!)

- *Good Money* Our top partners typically make minimum wage AFTER expenses, and some make as much as $GodOnlyKnowsAskTravis. Get checks deposited into your bank account weekly! (Don't worry, we won't start charging you weekly data fees and phone deposits until after the rate cuts that follow our promotional discounts.)
- *Flexible hours* Unlike other minimum wage jobs where the employer provides the tools of work, you can work when you want! And did we mention you get to use your own car and buy all the gas?!! (Oh happy day!)
- *Safe and transparent* Your riders (even the drunk ones!) rate you and you rate your riders (especially the ones who go on short trips and don't tip and failed to give the correct location to be picked up!). And just ignore that $1 "Safe Rides Fee" that we collect on each and every trip, no matter how short! We provide best-in-class commercial liability insurance (but please do NOT mention to your auto insurer that you are driving for Uber! Mum's the word. Shhhhhh).
- *Good communication* We provide every single one of our suckers (err, "partners") with an email address that they can use 24/7/365 to communicate with Uber about their concerns. We guarantee to use our best standard-form responses! And we will respond eventually!
- *Don't have a car, or have one that is too old?* Want to get a new car to use with Uber? We can help connect you to companies who will offer you special rates available to virtually any driver. And the payment will remain the same even _after _we unilaterally drop the rates with little advance notice to you! You could be in a brand new car within a week, regardless of credit history! And remember, the payment will remain the same even _after _we unilaterally drop the rates with little advance notice to you!

Easily make a few extra bucks every week!

So come on, sucker!

Apply today!


----------

